# Dr. Horrible - The Game!



## Stawks (Apr 9, 2010)

[yt]9_9x9m8F1b4[/yt]

Someone made an 8-bit version of Dr. Horrible's Sing-A-Long Blog! And it is the best use of the internet I've seen yet.

Get the soundtrack here.


----------

